# Kafiau G.T.P



## NightTiger (Jul 26, 2006)

I was just reading through the Mar/Apr issue of Reptile Care,(U.K publication) and they have an article on the Kafiau or Canary G.T.P.
Seems that breeders on Kafiau Island (located in the middle of the Dampir Weigeo Straits, Indonesia) are breeding G.T.P that keep their yellow colour into adulthood. It says that not all of the offspring will stay yellow, with a ratio of 50% going on to turn green.
Exports are banned now on the island, but it seems that their are people in the States and U.K with this species, none are breeding at the moment.
So there you go, how many people have said that it would be cool if G.T.P stayed yellow.


----------



## tnkkkbl (Jul 26, 2006)

any foto's,,, please


----------



## Hickson (Jul 26, 2006)

Hard to find on the web, but these turned up:

















Hix


----------



## Retic (Jul 26, 2006)

Mmm yes, me want. :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah, very pretty. Just like Eyelash Vipers.



Hix


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah that not all that uncommon in US and UK collection. Sell for around the $3000 us mark i think. Stuff all in our terms.


----------



## MichaelJaynes (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow.
they look great.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 26, 2006)

That thing SMACKS a normal GTP!!!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 26, 2006)

I think they're hybridised with eyelash vipers... Seriously, nice looking snakes.

J.


----------



## MannyM (Jul 26, 2006)

Doesn't look like they retain those lovely little red 'jewels' all over them, like hatchy GTPs do. I love that patterning, but these look great regardless.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 26, 2006)

They are very very nice...... 

- No need to Chondro X Jungles - They are already Yellow :twisted: :mrgreen: 

:?: Any idea of How this came about? Was it through selective breeding through private collections or was a Yellow Adult found and taken from the WILD Population?


----------



## Retic (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes they are beautiful and they are certainly better looking than green GTP's. It is apparently a colour morph found on that island and is not particularly uncommon.


----------



## Kyro (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi everyone, check out www.canarychondros.com

Kyro


----------



## pugsly (Jul 26, 2006)

Give me a GREEN Tree Python over a YELLOW tree python anyday. GTP not YTP...

Still nice and you obviously wouldnt turn one down, but a green one is far more attractice IMO.


----------



## Tanny (Jul 26, 2006)

I want, want, want one.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Jul 26, 2006)

They are very nice and like pugsly said wouldnt turn 
one down but I do like the greens more.........


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 26, 2006)

imo the yellows are heaps better than the greens! but i still love the greens!


----------



## herptrader (Jul 26, 2006)

I wonder when we will get to the point in Australia where there are sufficient people breeding GTP's that we start to see "interesting" colour morphs being effectively bred for. The only one I know of at the moment is the blue form.


----------



## reptililian (Jul 26, 2006)

They are certainly stunning, but I'm with Pugsly and Gaz-robot... it's the colour that first drew me to the greens.


----------



## BeardyBen (Jul 26, 2006)

I love the blues but they are all stunning animals!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 26, 2006)

I actually prefer Mustard Chondros over any other colour. Very few of them about though.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 26, 2006)

1 blue 1 green &amp; 1 yellow housed together would be cool.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 26, 2006)

There is a section on them in "the more complete chondro"


----------



## Reptilia (Jul 26, 2006)

> 1 blue 1 green &amp; 1 yellow housed together would be cool.



Doesnt URS have all 3 ?


----------



## pugsly (Jul 27, 2006)

> I wonder when we will get to the point in Australia where there are sufficient people breeding GTP's that we start to see "interesting" colour morphs being effectively bred for. The only one I know of at the moment is the blue form



I think you will find there already are. There are definately prdominately black specimens, High yellows, and all sorts of colours mixed together on some.


----------



## reptililian (Jul 27, 2006)

*G.T.P*

This pic was taken almost 5 mths ago, and she has changed more. However, not only has she kept a lot of the black, but she has actually developed even more black scales. Will try to get a more recent pic soon.

When she first began to change, because of the black on her The Dad cruely said she looked like she was going mouldy


----------



## pugsly (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: G.T.P*

Interesting change there Lily, it looks like a dark green not black, but black scales seem to be common on a lot of them at the moment.

Looks gorgeous by the way!


----------



## reptililian (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: G.T.P*

Thanks! It's not a very good pic, and some of them are merely a dark green. The contrast now is a lot more defined.


----------



## junglemad (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: G.T.P*

the yellow gtps looked like the tubs had an inch of water as the substrate


----------



## reptililian (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: G.T.P*

That is one of the ways some breeders keep theirs. I tried it for a bit (have since reverted to damp paper towel) and my bubs were MOST put out! They couldn't quite figure what was going on and kept puting their heads down to check it out, tounge-flicking like crazy!

It was like if I'd come home and suddnly found my hard floor replaced with cheese!


----------



## pugsly (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: G.T.P*

helps with humidity apparently. Dont see why a water bowl wouldnt do the trick!


----------



## GetCoiled (Jul 28, 2006)

*RE: G.T.P*

lol! you mention USA and UK and you do not know that those pics come from a friend of mine (Marcello) just from Italy (Milan)...I've written about that locality in my GTP book a very nice one although it is scarcely represented into collections just to see how long they'll keep the yellow colours into the adulthood. 
Cheers
Stefano


----------



## herptrader (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: RE: G.T.P*



junglemad said:


> the yellow gtps looked like the tubs had an inch of water as the substrate



Well one thing about keeping GTP's is Greg Maxwell's book which details every aspect of their successful husbandry.

One of the things he suggests not doing is using water as a substrate. He strongly recomends daily misting instead.

(




- $75 from the Herp Shop)


----------



## peterescue (Jul 28, 2006)

serpenttongue said:


> I actually prefer Mustard Chondros over any other colour. Very few of them about though.



yeah, brown chondros, woohoo.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 28, 2006)

The problem with water substrates is that when they crap, they then drink a diluted solution of their waste.. not recommended... I don't much see the point of brown (mustard) chondros, but the adult albino belonging to Damon Salceies is just gorgeous (and I'm not usually one for albinos either, or hybrids for that matter...) What a boring old fart!

Jamie.


----------

